# beardie secrets!



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I was reading at the bottom of the forum an article called "bearded dragon secrets" and along the lines i read "Which Insect Should You NEVER Feed Your Bearded Dragon (it's instant death!)" and was wondering, wich insect is this exactly :?:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i think its fire flys or glow worms but 1 or possibly both r daedly to bearded dragon


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

kk nice one, cheers for that! I'm also wonderin is it possible to feed insects caught from the garden if washed, or do reptiles not feed on them?


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

its hard to tell what theyve been in contact with, personally if its anything deadly then the actual insect wouldnt be alive anymore. Weve given our leo moths before quite regulary and shes always been fine. Very sticky subject here to be honest though with very mixed views


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Thx Luke, i think the safest thing to do then would to just purchase the food from a retailer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

The problem with feeding insects from your garden is that you never know what they have been feeding on.Animals in the wild build up a certain amount of resistance to pesticides that you would not find in specially bred insects for the reptile trade.These could then be passed on to your reptile without any knowledge and could then do harm.For the cost of insects i would personally rather be safe than sorry and buy them from a shop.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Cheers Ryan m8!


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

ive often fed my beardie some moths,spiders and daddy long legs. not only is he a force to be rekoned with when it comes to insect eating, he seems to love "the thrill of the chase " with them, trundling all over my room trying to get at them..... i dont see anything wrong in feeding them common household insects to a certain extent


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

All soundz good, but i think i'll stick to keeping it safe, as some of us arn't so luky, once fed a daddy longlegs to my fish and not long after my fish passed away, turns out that not noingly, a few doors down, they were painting there fence, so the insect must have had contact with it before i'd fed it to my fish


----------

